# String for tying on bands



## terry13111

What kind/type of string do you guys use to tie bands onto your pouch and forks? Thanks


----------



## PandaMan

terry13111 said:


> What kind/type of string do you guys use to tie bands onto your pouch and forks? Thanks


people use different things. It's your choice. You can use string(i wouldn't advise it), you can use thin strips of theraband, or any other rubber. When you wrap the rubber around the bands and fork, stretch it out so that it is very tight. Heck, I've even used normal rubber bands before and they hold up well enough.


----------



## NoSugarRob

.


----------



## Tex-Shooter

I use cotten twine (15 pound test) on all of my band assemblies. -- Tex


----------



## NaturalFork

I am thinking of trying string. Seems easier than rubber. Lighter too.


----------



## Frodo

I use waxed string! Works great!


----------



## Dayhiker

Cotton twine on pouch, constrictor knot. Rubber bands at fork. No problems.


----------



## Gib

polyester string at pouch with constrictor knot, Rubber scraps for fork


----------



## Ace

cotton twine to kink and tie a constrictor knot at the pouch and small strips of rubber about 3-4" long to tie the rubber to the fork


----------



## Flatband

I use #3 Mercerized 100% Cotton Crochet Cord on my all my assemblies. Flatband


----------



## PandaMan

I think you should try tying knots with different things, and then decide which one you can use the best. It's no good using a good material if it's awkward to tie with. Tie with what you think is best.
PandaMan


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults

Dentil flos wax coated?


----------



## JoergS

I use 1,3mm polypropylene string, 20 kg (44 lbs) tested, on the pouch side, constrictor knot, and scrap rubber at the fork.

Jörg


----------



## Frodo

Hogancastings said:


> Dentil flos wax coated?


Works good but i don't like the smell of mint.

Don't you shoot (slingshots) yourself, pete?


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults

Frodo said:


> Dentil flos wax coated?


Works good but i don't like the smell of mint.

Don't you shoot (slingshots) yourself, pete?
[/quote]

Yes i shot on my small farm at home still not to good at it


----------



## Darb

JoergS said:


> I use 1,3mm polypropylene string, 20 kg (44 lbs) tested, on the pouch side, constrictor knot, and scrap rubber at the fork.
> 
> Jörg


By any chance do you have a video of how to tie on pouches ?

I just learned fork tying, but I havent learned pouch tying yet, and I imagine it requires completely different technique.


----------



## Darb

Flatband said:


> I use #3 Mercerized 100% Cotton Crochet Cord on my all my assemblies. Flatband


Is there an online source you're willing to share ?

I'm still fleshing out a complete kit for myself with all the band and pouch changing essentials, and ATM I have neither experience nor materials for moving pouches from one bandset to another.

I'm sure I could figure it out, but it's often easier to just learn the tried and true method from the gitgo.


----------



## A+ Slingshots

Darb said:


> I use #3 Mercerized 100% Cotton Crochet Cord on my all my assemblies. Flatband


 Is there an online source you're willing to share ? I'm still fleshing out a complete kit for myself with all the band and pouch changing essentials, and ATM I have neither experience nor materials for moving pouches from one bandset to another. [/quote] Darb I use the same for my pouches. I source this locally at fabric and craft stores. For a hobbyist wanting to try tying their own, I would suggest they make a simple jig from two spring clamps, a 2x4 board with two upright dowels put in holes far enough apart to stretch the rubber and pouch. Make the dowels small enough for the spring clamps to still close when on them. It doesn't need to be fancy.... It just needs to work. Put the rubber in one clamp and stretch it about an inch or two when you grip the pouch with the other clamp. Tie your rubber and release. Simple!!! I started out in my business with one like that. I've since made several incarnations. My current tying jig helps me tie a great number of bands as quickly as possible for the business but my lovely wife says I'm not at liberty to share that one on line.


----------



## Darb

Thanks, Perry !

Do you have a photo ?

I've always been a visual kinda guy ... especially when it comes to wimmen and designing stuff.


----------



## A+ Slingshots

Darb said:


> Thanks, Perry !
> 
> Do you have a photo ?
> 
> I've always been a visual kinda guy ... especially when it comes to wimmen and designing stuff.


Hey Darb I added a drawing, a pic of a spring clamp, and a very small poor thumbnail (sorry) of another version made with all- thread.
My original has been converted so I no longer have it to show.
Hope that helps!!!


----------



## Darb

Thanks, Perry. I have 2 of those exact clamps.


----------



## A+ Slingshots

Darb said:


> Thanks, Perry. I have 2 of those exact clamps.


You're welcome Mate!!! Let me know how it works out!!!


----------



## 919h

For me, the link pouch / band is the most difficult.
With constrictor knot, if not tight enough, I have been slip cases ...


----------



## A+ Slingshots

919h said:


> For me, the link pouch / band is the most difficult.
> With constrictor knot, if not tight enough, I have been slip cases ...


It can indeed sometimes be an issue. I always put the tiniest drop of super glue on the string at the "x" to lock it.
Be careful to not get it on the rubber!!! If you find you can't keep it off the rubber, use the constrictor knot followed by a square knot. Snip the tags off flush and apply the glue drop to that knot to lock everything good. That last knot absorbs the glue drop keeping it off the rubber.


----------



## 919h

A+ Slingshots said:


> For me, the link pouch / band is the most difficult.
> With constrictor knot, if not tight enough, I have been slip cases ...


It can indeed sometimes be an issue. I always put the tiniest drop of super glue on the string at the "x" to lock it.
Be careful to not get it on the rubber!!! If you find you can't keep it off the rubber, use the constrictor knot followed by a square knot. Snip the tags off flush and apply the glue drop to that knot to lock everything good. That last knot absorbs the glue drop keeping it off the rubber.
[/quote]









Thanks

Xavier


----------



## HOE

I clamp the pouch with a door or a drawer, pull the bands tightly, then wind a small rubber ring tightly around. Fast, easy, secure, no need to tie knots. I find this method works best of all other than methods using cotton string. This method can handle very heavy bands as well.


----------



## Flatband

Hi Darb,
I usually pick up that Crochet string at Micheals. It's like $2.15-30 for a couple of hundred feet or so. Good stuff. Flatband


----------



## Tex-Shooter

The main reason that I use the soft twisted cotton twine that I use is because it is soft and easy on the rubber. About any soft twisted cotton will work great. Be carful of using small diameter synthetics as they tend to start cuts. Tex-Shooter


----------



## zille

I also had this confused. At the moment I'm using leftover rubber to fix the bands both on the pouch and on the forks. It seems to work quite well but if anything rips due to the stringy, cutting nature of rubber under stress I will try the cotton twine.


----------



## 919h

zille said:


> I also had this confused. At the moment I'm using leftover rubber to fix the bands both on the pouch and on the forks. It seems to work quite well but if anything rips due to the stringy, cutting nature of rubber under stress I will try the cotton twine.


I also recently tried to fix pocket / band with the band, the same used to fix band on the forks, it's seems to work good. no slip but heavier and more difficult to do.

Xav


----------



## THWACK!

terry13111 said:


> What kind/type of string do you guys use to tie bands onto your pouch and forks? Thanks


Wallyworld hardware department has spools of strong cotton twine. Secure your squareknot with clear nail polish or the color of your choice. I favor plaid, but that's just me









Best2u,
Mike


----------



## Performance Catapults

THWACK! said:


> Wallyworld hardware department has spools of strong cotton twine. Secure your squareknot with clear nail polish or the color of your choice. I favor plaid, but that's just me


That's where I got my string that I use, to do any re-ties. I do a constrictor knot, then burn back the cut ends. While the string is still at it's melting point, I pinch/press the string against the knot, so that it is not bulky, but rather uniform all the way around.


----------



## AJT

I use dental floss, works wonders, and due to it being waxed it STICKS !!!
Though I use the plain dental floss, so no mint or other exotic aromas lol

Cheers,
AJ


----------



## Dan the Slingshot Man

I fish so I use 100 pound spectra. Works great with a constrictor knot. But sometimes I use strips of thera band


----------



## dean hinckley

i prefer waxed mint floss, seems to pretty good


----------



## Frodo

I now use thin strips of latex only. It works great and my band's seem to last much longer 100+. 
It's not as fast as string+constrictor-knot but i don't care!

Frodo


----------



## THWACK!

PandaMan said:


> What kind/type of string do you guys use to tie bands onto your pouch and forks? Thanks


people use different things. It's your choice. You can use string(i wouldn't advise it), you can use thin strips of theraband, or any other rubber. When you wrap the rubber around the bands and fork, stretch it out so that it is very tight. Heck, I've even used normal rubber bands before and they hold up well enough.[/quote]

Yup, they'll work (if fresh) - Rufus used #32 rubber bands.


----------



## THWACK!

THWACK! said:


> What kind/type of string do you guys use to tie bands onto your pouch and forks? Thanks


Wallyworld hardware department has spools of strong cotton twine. Secure your squareknot with clear nail polish or the color of your choice. I favor plaid, but that's just me









Best2u,
Mike[/quote]

CORRECTION: This string is to be found in the Crafts section at WallyChina, not the hardware section. It's for crocheting - it's soft but strong. But they still don't make it in plaid.


----------

